
Show HN: Hierarchical Filtering on Elasticsearch - joemcelroy
http://demo.searchkit.co/taxonomy
======
joemcelroy
Im co-author of Searchkit (www.searchkit.co). This Hierarchical filtering demo
uses Elasticsearch aggregations on nested documents with our Hierarchical
filter component.

For more info see
[http://docs.searchkit.co/stable/docs/components/navigation/h...](http://docs.searchkit.co/stable/docs/components/navigation/hierarchical-
refinement-filter.html)

and

[https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/reference/curr...](https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/reference/current/search-
aggregations-bucket-nested-aggregation.html)

------
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10832207](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10832207)

